# MR NICE Frame Giveaway



## Juneauhunt (Aug 3, 2010)

I knew it was Facebook before I opened the thread.


----------



## Oneiros Valley (Jun 7, 2013)

Juneauhunt said:


> I knew it was Facebook before I opened the thread.


It's hard to beat Facebook for contests.


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

Oneiros Valley said:


> It's hard to beat Facebook for contests.


Except for folks who don't do Facebook.


----------



## Oneiros Valley (Jun 7, 2013)

LiteSpeed1 said:


> Except for folks who don't do Facebook.


I can't argue with that. We tried to find the best option for running a contest and Facebook came out ahead by a slight margin.


----------



## Oneiros Valley (Jun 7, 2013)

Thanks to all that have entered so far.


----------



## ex-diver (Dec 20, 2002)

I don't have a Facebook account but my wife does. Had her sign up and like, so here we go!
Thanks for the chance to win this killer item!


----------



## Oneiros Valley (Jun 7, 2013)

ex-diver said:


> I don't have a Facebook account but my wife does. Had her sign up and like, so here we go!
> Thanks for the chance to win this killer item!


Thanks for entering!


----------



## J Gilbert (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm in- and you're right, it's hard to beat Facebook for contests, just got through running one myself- very easy to keep up with and a great way to get exposure


----------



## Oneiros Valley (Jun 7, 2013)

J Gilbert said:


> I'm in- and you're right, it's hard to beat Facebook for contests, just got through running one myself- very easy to keep up with and a great way to get exposure


Indeed. Thanks for entering!


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

FB:thumbs_do


----------



## Oneiros Valley (Jun 7, 2013)

*To those without a Facebook page:*
There is probably someone in your family with a Facebook account. The only information we require to enter the contest is a first and last name, email address and country. You can have someone else enter your information for you.
Also, it's possible to setup a Facebook account with minimal information, enter the contest and deactivate the account immediately. This will not exclude you from the contest as our entry database is separate from Facebook.

Just some suggestions for you guys.


----------



## Oneiros Valley (Jun 7, 2013)

Contest ends July 3rd...only a couple more days to enter.


----------

